# Connecting pvc and metal pipe



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sure you could use a plastic nut to the metal strainer


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

FrFtr28 said:


> Backstory: I installed a dishwasher recently where one was not present before. I had to replace the tailpiece between the sink and trap with a tailpiece that had the connection for the dishwasher drain. The old tailpiece was metal and I wanted to replace it with pvc since I heard that it is easier to work with. Everything seems to work except for a small leak where the top of the pvc tailpiece meets the metal sink strainer basket. I have tried teflon tape and tightening down the pvc nut hand tight, but it still leaks. I think I may have tightened it down too much since now the nut slips off before it gets too tight.
> 
> My question, is it ok to connect a pvc nut to metal male threads or will this continue to leak?
> 
> There is supposed to be a plastic washer (called a tail piece washer) between the tail piece and the drain basket. Install a new washer and replace the commpression nut (plastic or metal is not a problem).


----------



## FrFtr28 (Jan 27, 2009)

rjniles said:


> FrFtr28 said:
> 
> 
> > Backstory: I installed a dishwasher recently where one was not present before. I had to replace the tailpiece between the sink and trap with a tailpiece that had the connection for the dishwasher drain. The old tailpiece was metal and I wanted to replace it with pvc since I heard that it is easier to work with. Everything seems to work except for a small leak where the top of the pvc tailpiece meets the metal sink strainer basket. I have tried teflon tape and tightening down the pvc nut hand tight, but it still leaks. I think I may have tightened it down too much since now the nut slips off before it gets too tight.
> ...


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

When you tighten the tail piece to the strainer, do you have any exposed threads on the strainer? You may be bottoming out the threads before the tail piece is tight. Also clean the threads of the strainer with a small wire brush. Did you install the washer with the flat side to the strainer? 
You should not need any sealer on the connection.


----------



## FrFtr28 (Jan 27, 2009)

47_47 said:


> When you tighten the tail piece to the strainer, do you have any exposed threads on the strainer? You may be bottoming out the threads before the tail piece is tight. Also clean the threads of the strainer with a small wire brush. Did you install the washer with the flat side to the strainer?
> You should not need any sealer on the connection.


Yes, there are exposed threads on the strainer when the tailpiece is tight. I will clean the threads of the strainer tonight after work. I installed the washer flat side to the strainer and the insert side down into the tailpiece, if that makes sense.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, you have it installed correcly. You may be trying to force the new tail piece to mate with the stainer and trap. You may have to loosen the trap connecton(s), waste arm... to square the tail piece to the strainer, then retighten. If this is old plumbing, do yourself a favor and replace it all.

Good luck


----------



## FrFtr28 (Jan 27, 2009)

47_47 said:


> Yes, you have it installed correcly. You may be trying to force the new tail piece to mate with the stainer and trap. You may have to loosen the trap connecton(s), waste arm... to square the tail piece to the strainer, then retighten. If this is old plumbing, do yourself a favor and replace it all.
> 
> Good luck


The original plan was to just replace everything, the only thing that hasn't been replaced is the strainer. Should I just replace that too, or is that something that is a job in itself? I will try everything you suggested tonight when I get home.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The hardest part is removing the old one. If you need to replace it, clean the threads and use some penetrating oil. Also when you buy the strainer get a small container of plumbers putty.


----------



## FrFtr28 (Jan 27, 2009)

One last question. What does it mean when I tighten down the pvc nut onto the metal threads and it pops off before it gets tight enough.

Sorry if that is a dumb question.


----------



## jporter5333 (Jan 27, 2009)

The plastic nut is stripped, that is why it pops off, you need a new nut. If I am understanding correctly, the tailpiece you bought connects directly to the strainer. If this is the case then the nut was made on to the tail piece and you will have to get a new tailpiece.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

jporter5333 said:


> The plastic nut is stripped, that is why it pops off, you need a new nut. If I am understanding correctly, the tailpiece you bought connects directly to the strainer. If this is the case then the nut was made on to the tail piece and you will have to get a new tailpiece.


Agree with jporter, you'll need a new tail piece/nut/washer. Clean the threads of the strainer before putting the new one on.


----------



## FrFtr28 (Jan 27, 2009)

Apparently I have stripped two nuts, then. I think I will go with the metal tailpiece, that way I can tighten the connection alot more.


----------



## kanneii (Jan 26, 2009)

Install a new washer and replace the nut. would be a good idea to get it checkd by a plumber to be sure what the matter is.



_________
 Door Knobs


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

doesn't he just need a flanged tailpiece, and not the washer?


----------



## FrFtr28 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just an update. Since I would have had to buy a metal tailpiece, and a new connection for the dishwasher's drain hose I decided to give the plastic nut and tailpiece one last shot. I ended up using the plastic nut and tailpiece with no tape on the metal strainer. After a couple tries of tightening it down, it seems to be holding.

Thanks again for everyone's help and suggestions.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Glad it is working for you. Through this whole post, it seems to me that you may have had a crooked connection to the strainer, which was causing the leak. Most threaded PVC fittings do not need to be "cranked" really tight. This usually causes the nut to crack or strip and do exactly what yours did.


----------



## derconstruction (Oct 6, 2011)

*you could've utilized the metal nut along with a new slip joint washer*

with your connection to the sink strainer, utilize a new slip joint washer along with the metal nut. tighten it, but not too tight to strip it. that would work also.

der construction


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

hi everyone..you should have an 1 1/2 tail piece with flange and washer along with metal nut, clean threads hook up hand tight then about 1/2 to 3/4 turn....if leak relpace basket strainer


----------

